# The Never Ending Story



## stereomuse (Nov 3, 2005)

I know most of you have probably seen the movie. But has anyone read the actual book? I was just wondering because i might be interested in it. I've heard its quite good.


----------



## ReikiMeg (Nov 3, 2005)

I have! It's one of my favorites. I highly reccomend it. I always find the books way better than their movie counterparts.


----------



## galt (Nov 3, 2005)

I didn't like the movie very much, but the book was more enjoyable. The Never-Ending Story isn't one of my favorites, but I would recommend you read it because it is a classic and it isn't very long, so you might as well give it a try.


----------



## epone (Nov 5, 2005)

galt said:
			
		

> The Never-Ending Story isn't one of my favorites, but I would recommend you read it because it is a classic and *it isn't very long*, so you might as well give it a try.


 
But its a never-ending story!!! How is this possible?

I hate it when a book title misleads me.


----------



## galt (Nov 5, 2005)

Eheheheh, the book isn't a never-ending story, the book is about a neverending story,neh?


----------



## VinrAlfakyn (Nov 5, 2005)

I was wondering if that was a real book. I wanna read it now!


----------



## bmroyer (Nov 6, 2005)

I've seen it on ebay, but I'm got so many books I'm reading now, but that is on my to do list. I'm still working on Peir Anthony's "Xanth Series."


----------



## epone (Nov 10, 2005)

bmroyer said:
			
		

> I've seen it on ebay, but I'm got so many books I'm reading now, but that is on my to do list. I'm still working on Peir Anthony's "Xanth Series."


 
Is it a neverending list? Chuckle-chuckle...


----------



## snufflesx00 (Nov 23, 2005)

i loved it! it was a really enjoyable book...


----------

